# iBook Startup Disk Problem



## BILLK1944 (Jun 5, 2007)

This is in reference to an iBook System X (10.2.8) - also a System 9 installed on it. I have no system CDs to help me.
I inadvertently changed my startup disk from the hard drive to NETWORK SERVICES. Now When I start up, I get this world globe, then changes to the folder icon with the question mark, searching for a drive. I have an OS-9 data disk that I'm trying to boot up from -- no luck. Just want to get back to my system preferences so I can change back to MY HARD DRIVE as startup --- H.E.L.P. P.L.E.A.S.E. -- Bill


----------



## JackAndCoke (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you can boot up holding the option key and it will let you select from OSX OS9 or network, then you can select OSX and change the settings back.


----------



## BILLK1944 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Jack --- got some different results --- but not what you said. I started up holding down the OPTION key. What came up was a picture of a lock, space to type in, and an ARROW to enter. Now if I can figure out what to type in that space, I might get a little farther along (I tried my iBook USER NAME and PASSWORD) - no luck.
Next suggestion? Bill


----------



## JackAndCoke (Apr 26, 2007)

I think that's looking for a network log in, I've never had it ask for a password before, did you lock your profile or lock your keychain?


----------

